

Socialcam App’s Bad Behavior - rogk11
http://www.simplerna.com/2012/05/socialcam-apps-bad-behavior.html

======
jgeorge
Leaving hooks to testflight in your app isn't particularly nefarious behavior.
Bad form, no doubt, but nothing overly nefarious.

The article seems to imply the author has no idea what testflightapp is, and a
simple google search would explain precisely what it is and what it's used
for. Rather than a seemingly sketchy "bad behavior" article bordering on
paranoia, a simple "SocialCam's author forgot to turn off TestFlight in a
release build, forty-two lashes with a wet noodle" would have been sufficient.

I'm sure this is not the first time Apple's approved an app release with
TestFlight still enabled, and most certainly won't be the last.

